# Milt Sparks Holsters for new P99



## stang347 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello, I have two Walther P99's .40 and 9mm. 

I decided on the Milt Sparks Versa Max 2 for both.
After speaking to them, I found they only make make holsters for the old style P99 with the bump in the trigger guard and shorter mag release.

Will my style work with an older style holster? 
Do i need a holster that is designed specifically for a .40 and 9mm? Only differences are the front of the slide. 

If anyone has a pic with a P99 in a Versa Max that would be great.
Thanks


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't you just ask them? Surely this has come up with them before now.


----------



## stang347 (Apr 14, 2007)

I was told they didn't sell enough to justify molds for the newer model, and he didn't really know the difference between the two. If he had known, I wouldn't be asking here.


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have two also. The P99 40S&W and theP99c 9mm.

The P99 40S&W is first generation, bump in the trigger guard and flush slide for the 40, short mag release. The P99c is 2006 with the long mag release.

The difference between short & long make NO difference, they will fit in both holster types equally. However, the trigger guards are another story. 1st gen is straight vs 2nd slightly round. 

The two holsters that I have found fitting both, are Fist and Kramer. :smt1099




.


----------



## stang347 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Martini13. I looked at the Kramer site and I really like the IWB #3. What style Kramer do you have?

Im curious as to why they would have a separate listing for P99 and P99 QA on their Gun Availability Lists.


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

stang347

The Kramer is a scabbard for the P99 purchased in 2000. It has a 15 degree cant.

Back then there was no difference between P99 & P99QA on the Krammer web site.:smt1099



.


----------

